# Vehicle Paint?



## Roadwolf (16 Mar 2006)

I am curious as to the process of how military vehicles are painted.

I am guessing the olive drab paint is just sprayed on with a paint sprayer, and left as is with no clear coats or rust protection layer painted overtop of it?  would this be correct?


----------



## chrisf (16 Mar 2006)

Might have more of a response if you explained *why* you're curious.

That being said, go look up CARC.


----------



## George Wallace (16 Mar 2006)

Military vehicles are painted the same way as all vehicles.  They are primed and then painted.  Primer coats, Paint coats.  The only difference would be the types of paint being used.  Military paints are usually over $250 a litre, due to their ingredients that make them IR reflective.  They are no longer applied by soldiers with paint brushes, as they are highly Carcinogenic, and you will notice a warning label (CARC) to that effect on all Mil Vehicles today.  They are applied in professional, environmentally safe, paint shops.


----------



## Roadwolf (16 Mar 2006)

wow,  that is quite expensive.

I was actually considering painting my vehicle in a similar style.  But I don't really think I need the special paint that reflects IR 

I was just curious how well paint holds up with no protection, to Ontarios salty winter roads 

I am actually quite a fan of the Canadian armed forces, and I read the site often...  But I was just wondering about this, so I thought who better to ask...  a paint shop that deals with painting fancy cars with glossy paint,   or the guys in the army?  hmmm?

I called up a paint shop to ask them,  and they instantly told me i needed 2 layers of clear coat over top of any paint.  I was like.. uhm?  really now?


----------



## chrisf (16 Mar 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Military vehicles are painted the same way as all vehicles.  They are primed and then painted.  Primer coats, Paint coats.  The only difference would be the types of paint being used.  Military paints are usually over $250 a litre, due to their ingredients that make them IR reflective.  They are no longer applied by soldiers with paint brushes, as they are highly Carcinogenic, and you will notice a warning label (CARC) to that effect on all Mil Vehicles today.  They are applied in professional, environmentally safe, paint shops.



Close but not quite... it's highly carcinogenic during the painting/drying phase, but "CARC" isn't a cancer warning, it stands for  "Chemical Agent Resistant Coating" (You'll find a lot more then just the trucks painted in it)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CARC


----------



## George Wallace (16 Mar 2006)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> "Chemical Agent Resistant Coating"



You are correct.  

Were we talking about ......trucks ?


----------



## muffin (16 Mar 2006)

Wow - our Veh Tech used to hand us a can of green spray paint and say "Get the dents" - lol


----------



## TN2IC (16 Mar 2006)

hehehe...we just use spray cans to touch up.. hehehe...


----------



## Roadwolf (17 Mar 2006)

cool 

thanks guys


----------



## Wookilar (17 Mar 2006)

CARC is also problematic when heated up. For example, when grinding bare spots to weld lugs for up-armour kits. Which is why there are a few dozen maintainers (and helpers) from Edmonton that have letters on their med files regarding (potential) silicates in the lungs due to the up-armour project before the mad dash to Kosovo.


----------



## chrisf (18 Mar 2006)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> hehehe...we just use spray cans to touch up.. hehehe...



But is it actual CARC paint or just flat green paint?


----------



## TN2IC (18 Mar 2006)

Oh Im just guessing flat green paint..


----------



## ccdec (18 Mar 2006)

Imagine that!! Five years in Germany painting by hand (over dirt and all) and now they are spray painted.
So now do they say "If it doesn't move........spray paint it). Don't know............


----------



## Roadwolf (20 Mar 2006)

turns out that flat green, or olive drab mat vehicle paint is very hard to find on the commercial market


----------



## PARAMEDIC (20 Mar 2006)

seems like an avoid the police radar question..lol


----------



## Roadwolf (20 Mar 2006)

nah,   nothing illegal,      i just like offroading and doing nature photography.    plus i am also an avid fan of the army 

if i wasn't hired for a very decent job, right out of high school, i would probably be in the army


----------

